# Avril Lavigne tele



## D-EJ915 (Jul 16, 2007)

Squier® Guitars by Fender®: The Official Website

Kinda funny, but looks alright, cool coil splitting options too, just wish it were alder or ash...or had a maple neck...ftw...


----------



## bostjan (Jul 16, 2007)

Hmm, seems to remind me of a certain custom "checker" RG7620 that has been on eBay a couple times. 

Aside from the pickguard, though, I have to admit it's not too bad-looking.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 16, 2007)

Inlay =


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 16, 2007)

Does everyone famous qualify for a signature guitar now?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 16, 2007)

How much are they asking for it?


----------



## playstopause (Jul 16, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Does everyone famous qualify for a signature guitar now?



Looks like it.

Woo-ooh a guitar for all those emo-teenie-girlie Avril wanna-be.
Seriouly, who the f*ck cares?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 16, 2007)

Avril Lavigne! ! 


It's alright looking. I don't really dig that it has no maple fretboard though.

I didn't think she actually played guitar...?


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 16, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Avril Lavigne! !
> 
> 
> It's alright looking. I don't really dig that it has no maple fretboard though.
> ...



Of course she does, it's in her music video. They wouldn't lie about that!


----------



## bostjan (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey, if "Hello Kitty" gets a signature guitar, and Avril Levigne gets a signature guitar, how about a Linsay Lohan sig model? It could come with a fake ID and a special compartment for barf bags.


----------



## mrp5150 (Jul 16, 2007)

Needs a Floyd.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 16, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Of course she does, it's in her music video. They wouldn't lie about that!



 Never seen a vid from her.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 16, 2007)

Megadeth7684 said:


> Needs a Floyd.



Needs not to exist.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 16, 2007)

bostjan said:


> Hey, if "Hello Kitty" gets a signature guitar, and Avril Levigne gets a signature guitar, how about a Linsay Lohan sig model? It could come with a fake ID and a special compartment for barf bags.


----------



## mustang-monk (Jul 16, 2007)

everybody gets a sig guitar nowadays. heck even keifer sutherland gets one. but theres gonna be a few avril lavigne wannabes getting em trying to bash out a chord n they putting the guitar in their loft or on ebay


----------



## HamBungler (Jul 16, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Needs not to exist.



Or at least to stop ripping off Rick Nielsen.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 16, 2007)

HamBungler said:


> Or at least to stop ripping off Rick Nielsen.


who rips off board games?  That guy didn't invent checker you know


----------



## Drew (Jul 16, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Squier® Guitars by Fender®: The Official Website
> 
> Kinda funny, but looks alright, cool coil splitting options too, just wish it were alder or ash...or had a maple neck...ftw...



She's listed as a Mesa endorsee in the product guide that came with my Recto-verb, and is pictured with a Dual Rectifier full stack in the same color scheme. 

Must be nice...


----------



## bostjan (Jul 16, 2007)

I wish I was "cute." I'd probably make a lot more money.


----------



## mrp5150 (Jul 16, 2007)

mustang-monk said:


> everybody gets a sig guitar nowadays. heck even keifer sutherland gets one. but theres gonna be a few avril lavigne wannabes getting em trying to bash out a chord n they putting the guitar in their loft or on ebay



Jack Bauer rules all, that's why he has a signature guitar. It's the least we could do for him after he saved the country all those times.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 16, 2007)

[action=Zepp88]ignores the guitar and thinks about his previous statement about her music videos and how cool it would be if she starred in her own expressive film titled "Lewd Little Lavinge"......[/action]


----------



## Holy Katana (Jul 16, 2007)

Fender seems to give pop-rock artists a kick in the face by giving them signature Squiers. Pete Wentz has one, too. I'd totally do that if I were head of Fender's Artist Relations.

John Mayer has a signature Fender, but he's a kickass guitarist.


----------



## Leec (Jul 16, 2007)

Megadeth7684 said:


> Needs a Floyd.



haha that was my first thought, too. 

I'm sure if you ask to try one of those out in a store, an alarm sounds, lights flash and an enourmous banner with this on descends:


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 16, 2007)

hey you can grope/etc. her neck and her body...ok well her sig guitar's but still...


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 16, 2007)

mustang-monk said:


> everybody gets a sig guitar nowadays. heck even keifer sutherland gets one. but theres gonna be a few avril lavigne wannabes getting em trying to bash out a chord n they putting the guitar in their loft or on ebay



Keifer Sutherland actually actively plays guitar and runs a record company. Based on the interviews I read he seems genuinely into supporting music and music artists.


----------



## Rick (Jul 16, 2007)

What a joke.


----------



## WillingWell (Jul 16, 2007)

Holy Katana said:


> John Mayer has a signature Fender, but he's a kickass guitarist.


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 16, 2007)

WillingWell said:


>



He's actually a pretty good blues guitarist. And a great songwriter, IMHO. I'm a fan. 


I actually really like the looks of this Avril signature. I'd buy it


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey Hey You You 
I dont like your Telecaster
No Way No Way
Think you need a new one.....


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 16, 2007)

eelblack2 said:


> Hey Hey You You
> I dont like your Telecaster
> No Way No Way
> Think you need a new one.....



Well, it's better then her version.


----------



## Naren (Jul 16, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Does everyone famous qualify for a signature guitar now?





You get these pop stars who never play the guitar live, never play the guitar in almost any of their music videos, and suddenly they've got a signature guitar. "Yeah, I was playing guitar in that ONE video of mine... besides, I record all the guitars on the album. I'm an artist, a serious song-writer." 



Holy Katana said:


> Fender seems to give pop-rock artists a kick in the face by giving them signature Squiers. Pete Wentz has one, too. I'd totally do that if I were head of Fender's Artist Relations.
> 
> John Mayer has a signature Fender, but he's a kickass guitarist.



Well, marketingwise, it's a good idea. The only people who would buy an Avril Lavigne signature are 12-year old girls (and other girls in that age range). So, they couldn't afford a Fender, but they could afford a Squier.

John Mayer's fans tend to be older, more likely to be able to afford a Fender, and he tends to have more "serious" fans.


----------



## neon_black88 (Jul 17, 2007)

A girl at school was wearing an arvil lavinge shirt with her photoshopped infront of two mesa boogie stacks "playing" guitar. I will never talk to this girl again.


----------



## darren (Jul 17, 2007)

Aww, isn't that cute? Avril and her hubby Deryck Whibley BOTH have signature Squier guitars coming out.

Not bad for a couple of Canadian kids from the suburbs.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 17, 2007)

bostjan said:


> Hey, if "Hello Kitty" gets a signature guitar, and Avril Levigne gets a signature guitar, how about a Linsay Lohan sig model? It could come with a fake ID and a special compartment for barf bags.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 17, 2007)

Least surprising thing ever that Jeff would be interested in this guitar


----------



## darren (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah, but you're forgetting one thing:

Hello Kitty can actually _play_ the guitar.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 17, 2007)

Suck. I guess you can just pretend it's a Cheap Trick Tele. At least it's just a Squier. I can understand that Avril will make them lots of money, but still.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 17, 2007)

Only way to salvage this lame thread


----------



## Horizon Whore (Jul 17, 2007)

bostjan said:


> Hey, if "Hello Kitty" gets a signature guitar, and Avril Levigne gets a signature guitar, how about a Linsay Lohan sig model? It could come with a fake ID and a special compartment for barf bags.



or a little crack compartment on the back disguised as a battery cavity


----------



## darren (Jul 17, 2007)

A Lindsay Lohan signature Stratocaster would start out nicely rounded, but it would gradually lose all its curves over time, and become a thin, pale, flat plank of wood.


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 17, 2007)

darren said:


> A Lindsay Lohan signature Stratocaster would start out nicely rounded, but it would gradually lose all its curves over time, and become a thin, pale, flat plank of wood.


----------



## Holy Katana (Jul 17, 2007)

WillingWell said:


>



Listen to John Mayer Trio before you judge him.


----------



## Randy (Jul 17, 2007)

Avril Lavigne gets a signature guitar and Chris Broderick does not?


----------



## darren (Jul 17, 2007)

Having a signature guitar has little to do with talent. It has everything to do with how much money you're going to make for the guitar company.


----------



## Drew (Jul 17, 2007)

Holy Katana said:


> Fender seems to give pop-rock artists a kick in the face by giving them signature Squiers. Pete Wentz has one, too. I'd totally do that if I were head of Fender's Artist Relations.
> 
> John Mayer has a signature Fender, but he's a kickass guitarist.





WillingWell said:


>



Have you ever heard the guy play? I mean, REALLY play, not just comp behind "your body is a wonderland..." hummed in a schoolboyish voice? 

I saw John Mayer a couple years before he got big when my brother and his friend had an extra ticket for a show in Northampton, MA, at the Iron Horse, I think. Some small little bar/club sort of venue. Not only did he put on a pretty excellent set playing a fanned-fret Novax unaccompanied, but between songs he just sort of broke into what became the best cover of SRV's "Lenny" I've ever heard. The guy studied jazz for a couple years at Berkley, and played blues for years before that. Believe it or not, the fucker can PLAY. 

He's also nailing what's-her-name... some seriously hot chick that like half the site's in love with. It's totally not fair.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 17, 2007)

The guys that are talking well of John Mayer are right. DirecTV has a channel that's kind of like a Pay Per View channel, but it's free, and they put random stuff on it. Once they had a John Mayer live show on there, and I actually ended up watching the whole thing, and scarily enough, enjoying it a bit as well. The songs didn't really do much for me as a whole, but it was fun to listen to and watch him play, and his rig's tone is fantastic to boot. Despite his image, he's well deserving of that signature model, and I wouldn't mind having one myself.


----------



## Arctodus (Jul 17, 2007)

.. I don't get it. Why would you put an inlay on the 5th fret? Because it "looks cool?" I'd of at least been a little sensible and done the 12th/ second octave. What a looser.


----------



## darren (Jul 17, 2007)

Arctodus said:


> .. I don't get it. Why would you put an inlay on the 5th fret? Because it "looks cool?" I'd of at least been a little sensible and done the 12th/ second octave. What a looser.



"Loser"

Uh... ever seen Avril play? She probably doesn't even play past the 5th fret.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 17, 2007)

Drew said:


> I saw John Mayer a couple years before he got big when my brother and his friend had an extra ticket for a show in Northampton, MA, at the Iron Horse, I think. Some small little bar/club sort of venue. Not only did he put on a pretty excellent set playing a fanned-fret Novax unaccompanied, but between songs he just sort of broke into what became the best cover of SRV's "Lenny" I've ever heard. The guy studied jazz for a couple years at Berkley, and played blues for years before that. Believe it or not, the fucker can PLAY.



Yes x 100! I'm a big fan of Mayer when he plays GOOD stuff. I dig some of his poppy stuff, but his blues/jazz stuff is fantastic. I remember seeing him somewhere before he broke out as well, enjoyed that playing quite a bit. I'd love to see him do a jazz album sometime, he has the chops!


----------



## Flesh-EatingMonkey (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah, John Mayer really is good at the blues. He's smart enough to capitalize on his image, play cheesy pop for a while, & make tons of $$. A few years from now he will be able to play whatever he wants. 

I would also buy the hello kitty guitar if I had extra money sitting around. 
Put an evolution in the bridge & install a floyd rose and that guitar would kill...


----------



## Stitch (Jul 17, 2007)

Drew said:


> He's also nailing what's-her-name... some seriously hot chick that like half the site's in love with. It's totally not fair.



Donnie?


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 17, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Donnie?



No, Shannon. Remember the pictures thread? 



Flesh-EatingMonkey said:


> I would also buy the hello kitty guitar if I had extra money sitting around.
> Put an evolution in the bridge & install a floyd rose and that guitar would kill...



Me too, except I'd block the existing bridge, and pick a different pickup to suit my tastes (or leave it if it sounds ok). Especially if I was in a punk band or metal band.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 17, 2007)

seriously, there's not enough pics of avril in this thread...


----------



## Holy Katana (Jul 17, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> No, Shannon. Remember the pictures thread?
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, except I'd block the existing bridge, and pick a different pickup to suit my tastes (or leave it if it sounds ok). Especially if I was in a punk band or metal band.



The Hello Kitty Strat has a hardtail, doesn't it? There's no need to block it.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 17, 2007)

Not a bad looking Tele.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 17, 2007)

+rep for hawt pics of Avril.


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 17, 2007)

Holy Katana said:


> The Hello Kitty Strat has a hardtail, doesn't it? There's no need to block it.



I'll go check...could've sworn it was a standard Strat 6-screw trem...

...well what do you know...hardtail 



Ryan said:


> +rep for hawt pics of Avril.





Let's hope the clothes come the rest of the way off some day


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 18, 2007)

Meh. The Rubinoos were playing Teles like this back in the '70s.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 18, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> Let's hope the clothes come the rest of the way off some day



So we can see her 14-year old-like body?
No thanks.
She's far from beeing a woman. She looks like a damn kid.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 18, 2007)

She's tasty 

I really don't care about her music, doesn't bother me, I'm not into punky stuff anyways...but man would I hit that...I'm sooo glad she dropped the prude image.


----------



## Randy (Jul 18, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> Meh. The Rubinoos were playing Teles like this back in the '70s.



   

That is amazingly freaking hilarious.


----------



## Drew (Jul 18, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Yes x 100! I'm a big fan of Mayer when he plays GOOD stuff. I dig some of his poppy stuff, but his blues/jazz stuff is fantastic. I remember seeing him somewhere before he broke out as well, enjoyed that playing quite a bit. I'd love to see him do a jazz album sometime, he has the chops!



Really, his debut wouldn't be nearly so bad if it wasn't for that fucking drummer playing these cheesy, upbeat, poppy drum riffs all over it. I could play fuckin' more appropriate drums behind the guy, and I'm a hack. He's a decent enough songwriter, great guitarist, and a good singer in that genre - it's just he or his producer absolutely fucked up when they chose accompaniment.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 18, 2007)

playstopause said:


> So we can see her 14-year old-like body?
> No thanks.
> She's far from beeing a woman. She looks like a damn kid.



And that isn't appealing?


----------



## playstopause (Jul 18, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> And that isn't appealing?



Not at my age 
Sorry, forgot 16-24 are in majority here...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 18, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Not at my age
> Sorry, forgot 16-24 are in majority here...



"Sick? That's sick? Nothing about a 15 year old girl is sick sir, what do you like? Those coal miner women with pussys so big you find dead Canarys in them?"

"I get between her legs and it's like a whisp of cotton candy surrounding a paper cut"

^Bill Hicks had something to say about underage girls


----------



## playstopause (Jul 18, 2007)

levelhead86 said:


> A real *once* mainstream woman in rock music...



Can't see the first pic. 
I am the only one?


----------



## Randy (Jul 18, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Can't see the first pic.
> I am the only one?



Replaced it with another one.... 

I think we need more Lita on this board and less Average Lavigne, but that's just my opinion...


----------



## playstopause (Jul 18, 2007)

levelhead86 said:


> Replaced it with another one....
> 
> I think we need more Lita on this board and less Average Lavigne, but that's just my opinion...



 

Lita FTW!!!


----------



## Thomas (Jul 18, 2007)

Wouldn't it be awesome if someone bought this and shredded the hell out of it?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jul 18, 2007)

Megadeth7684 said:


> Needs a Floyd.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jul 18, 2007)

all this talk over an avril guitar seems silly. These are business trying to make money. There are people (not just teenagers i'm sure) who will buy that guitar.

And John Mayer is an accomplished guitar player.. I thought everybody knew that by now. He's got a sig fender because he's a pop icon AND a respected guitar player - making a signature model for him is just smart investment.

I think Avril's pretty hot. Not fantastic, but certainly not a prepubescent middle-schooler. And i like a couple of her tunes. Canadians are a superior race. I'll give them that.

As for John Mayer's early work - since this has become a two-topic thread - I can hardly blame the producer for fucking up his music. From what i've heard and read, Mayer knew exactly what he was doing when he put out those first two (or three?) pop albums. He studied song-writing at Berklee for two years and then dropped out. For those who don't know, the songwriting department and Berklee teaches you how to _write music that sells_. I think he knew exactly what he was doing. Smart motherfucker if you ask me. He's got my respect.


and i like the look of that guitar. and whoever that Lita chick is... Neither then nor now. Dunno who she is, but she aint my type. 

Maybe we'll see Avril on SuicideGirls some day. Hahaha. That'd be awesome


i think i covered everything discussed in the thread.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 18, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> Maybe we'll see Avril on SuicideGirls tomorrow. Hahaha. That'd be awesome



Fixed and


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jul 18, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Fixed and




i... don't know what that means


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 18, 2007)

Looks better without the captions:


----------



## Stitch (Jul 18, 2007)

I think this is bordering on NWS


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 18, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I think this is bordering on NWS



I wish


----------



## Drew (Jul 18, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> As for John Mayer's early work - since this has become a two-topic thread - I can hardly blame the producer for fucking up his music. From what i've heard and read, Mayer knew exactly what he was doing when he put out those first two (or three?) pop albums. He studied song-writing at Berklee for two years and then dropped out. For those who don't know, the songwriting department and Berklee teaches you how to _write music that sells_. I think he knew exactly what he was doing. Smart motherfucker if you ask me. He's got my respect.



Agreed on the "knows exactly what he's doing" aspect. We can agree to disagree on the drumming, however - having heard his material both live without accompaniment and on demo mp3's he was circulating in the "college" crowd before he got signed, I was dumbfounded just how poorly the percussion on that album fit his music. I think it sold based on the lyrics and his voice, and not based on the drummer, and I guess there's a message there, but whoever heard that drummer and thought "THIS is the guy John Mayer needs to work with!" made a seriously bad judgement call.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 18, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I think this is bordering on NWS



I'll allow this one


----------



## Adamh1331 (Jul 18, 2007)

If she came with it id buy it


----------



## Randy (Jul 18, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> There are people (not just teenagers i'm sure) who will buy that guitar....
> 
> ...certainly not a prepubescent middle-schooler. And i like a couple of her tunes. Canadians are a superior race. I'll give them that...
> 
> ...and i like the look of that guitar. and whoever that Lita chick is... ..


----------



## Ryan (Jul 18, 2007)

lol all of you can talk your smack about Avril, but i know damned well that any of you would jump at the chance to date a chick like her (super hawt and supports your gear addictions..).. eh?


----------



## Stitch (Jul 18, 2007)

Ryan said:


> lol all of you can talk your smack about Avril, but i know damned well that any of you would jump at the chance to date a chick like her (super hawt and supports your gear addictions..).. eh?



Nope. I'd jump at the chance to plough that little thing until next July.


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 18, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Nope. I'd jump at the chance to plough that little thing until next July.



 And she is pretty little. About as tall as my girlfriend (5'2" or 5'4" or something). The only person other than Prince who can make a Telecaster look huge 



Ryan said:


> lol all of you can talk your smack about Avril, but i know damned well that any of you would jump at the chance to date a chick like her (super hawt and supports your gear addictions..).. eh?



Derryck (her husband) dated Paris Hilton, but he _married_ Avril. That's gotta say something


----------



## Ryan (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## eleven59 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ryan said:


>



Did I mention she's the same age as me?


----------



## Nick1 (Jul 26, 2007)

I played the AL Tele today its not bad really. The toggle switch/wiring is actually pretty cool (3 position toggle for 1 humbucker) If I could find a diagram Il like to beable to have those positions wired into one of my guitars.


----------



## Leec (Jul 26, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> Derryck (her husband) dated Paris Hilton, but he _married_ Avril. That's gotta say something



Paris Hilton is a vacuous, instantly-dislikeable, physically unattractive (I only mention this because half the world and her are desperate to have you believe otherwise), spoilt and shallow imbecile. The fact that someone leaves her to date someone else is hardly a shining endorsement for that someone else, and much less him for dating PH in the first place.


----------



## Variant (Jul 26, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> all this talk over an avril guitar seems silly. These are business trying to make money. There are people (not just teenagers i'm sure) who will buy that guitar.
> 
> And John Mayer is an accomplished guitar player.. I thought everybody knew that by now. He's got a sig fender because he's a pop icon AND a respected guitar player - making a signature model for him is just smart investment.
> 
> ...



Saw John Mayer on a blues tribute show (a live concert) and the dude, does indeed, rip! He's a respectable guitar player... and Avril is indeed hot, and I'd file her with Christina Agulara (w/ black hair especially), and Anna Kournakova (post-steroid/ pre-coke) as living up to her "hot" hype...  

...and her music sucks.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 26, 2007)

No more than 3 posts at a time without pics of Avril.


----------



## Naren (Jul 26, 2007)

Leec said:


> Paris Hilton is a vacuous, instantly-dislikeable, physically unattractive (I only mention this because half the world and her are desperate to have you believe otherwise), spoilt and shallow imbecile. The fact that someone leaves her to date someone else is hardly a shining endorsement for that someone else, and much less him for dating PH in the first place.



 Nifty post there.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 26, 2007)

Ryan said:


> No more than 3 posts at a time without pics of Avril.



 Isn't it what this thread's all about?
Come on, who really cares about that guitar?


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 26, 2007)

Ryan said:


> No more than 3 posts at a time without pics of Avril.


----------



## Nick1 (Jul 26, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Isn't it what this thread's all about?
> Come on, who really cares about that guitar?



I do!


----------



## playstopause (Jul 26, 2007)

Nick1 said:


> I do!





Dude, do you realize you're talking about a AVRIL LAVIGNE sig guitar here?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 26, 2007)

I'd finger anything of Avrils


----------



## Drew (Jul 26, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> Derryck (her husband) dated Paris Hilton, but he _married_ Avril. That's gotta say something



That Paris is a dead fish in the sack? I've seen parts of her infamous video. I've had more animated sex than that jerking off.


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 26, 2007)

Drew said:


> That Paris is a dead fish in the sack? I've seen parts of her infamous video. I've had more animated sex than that jerking off.



Exactly, Avril's clearly better in the sack than Paris. (not saying much, but still  )


----------



## Ryan (Jul 26, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I'd finger anything of Avrils


----------



## GH0STrider (Jul 27, 2007)

Drew said:


> Have you ever heard the guy play? I mean, REALLY play, not just comp behind "your body is a wonderland..." hummed in a schoolboyish voice?
> 
> I saw John Mayer a couple years before he got big when my brother and his friend had an extra ticket for a show in Northampton, MA, at the Iron Horse, I think. Some small little bar/club sort of venue. Not only did he put on a pretty excellent set playing a fanned-fret Novax unaccompanied, but between songs he just sort of broke into what became the best cover of SRV's "Lenny" I've ever heard. The guy studied jazz for a couple years at Berkley, and played blues for years before that. Believe it or not, the fucker can PLAY.
> 
> He's also nailing what's-her-name... some seriously hot chick that like half the site's in love with. It's totally not fair.




I was actually at the show in chicago that they recorded the trio record at. For the numbnuts laughing at the fact that mayer is not only a good but amazing player you have no clue. Buddy guy came on stage that night on john just destroyed him. Mayer can rock stevie tunes note for note and has the tone to go with it. Drew you said it best sir.


----------



## Haunted Cereal (Jul 27, 2007)

Does anyone remember that metallica tribute a few years ago that mtv put on and had her do fuel?


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 27, 2007)

^ I had forgotten until now. Thanks, jerk  It still wasn't half as bad as Snoop Dog's performance, though


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 27, 2007)

Haunted Cereal said:


> Does anyone remember that metallica tribute a few years ago that mtv put on and had her do fuel?



Yeah, it was pretty good, mostly due to the drummer, bassist, and the one guitarist. The pretty-boy guitarist did more to ruin that performance than Avril did. I thought Avril did an ok job. Not that she did much


----------



## 8string (Jul 27, 2007)

Megadeth7684 said:


> Jack Bauer rules all, that's why he has a signature guitar. It's the least we could do for him after he saved the country all those times.


 
Nono, not the country. The World! because it seems usa is the world, and everything beyond its borders is not taken into the equation.....


----------



## XEN (Jul 27, 2007)

8string said:


> Nono, not the country. The World! because it seems usa is the world, and everything beyond its borders is not taken into the equation.....



Dude, the USA has no borders and we're not exactly sure what an equation is or how to take stuff into one, so loosen up the straps on those lederhosen, grab yourself another falafel, and sit back while we liberate you from your oppressive evil dictatorial monarchy and set you up a nice puppet democracy with a side of fries. 

Proof positive of the supremacy of the US of A, the President George W. Bush signature Carvin C980:


----------



## Drew (Jul 27, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> ^ I had forgotten until now. Thanks, jerk  It still wasn't half as bad as Snoop Dog's performance, though



I actually liked Snoop's performance.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 27, 2007)

urklvt said:


>



_
"Mr President! The G open chord is positioned at the 2nd and 3rd fret!"_


----------



## 8string (Jul 27, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Dude, the USA has no borders and we're not exactly sure what an equation is or how to take stuff into one, so loosen up the straps on those lederhosen, grab yourself another falafel, and sit back while we liberate you from your oppressive evil dictatorial monarchy and set you up a nice puppet democracy with a side of fries.
> 
> Proof positive of the supremacy of the US of A, the President George W. Bush signature Carvin C980:


 
Haha, I would actually like being liberated from the evil dictatorial monarchy since I'm against it. But It's also the greatest country in the world to live in so I'll take my chances with our evil king Harald and his sidekick Sonja.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Jul 27, 2007)

I would never pick that Tele up in a store because I wouldn't want anyone to think I actually listen to her. She's just gotten more washed up over the years and lost any credibility as a real musician IMO. I'd much rather rock the Hello Kitty Strat instead. It's practically a signature model.








The US Air Guitar Championships


----------



## Ryan (Jul 28, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> <3


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 28, 2007)

Flesh-EatingMonkey said:


> I would also buy the hello kitty guitar if I had extra money sitting around.
> Put an evolution in the bridge & install a floyd rose and that guitar would kill...



Seriously, if you could shred and play brutal metal on a Hello Kitty strat, you'd have that whole "ironically cool" thing going on and would get respect.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 28, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> Seriously, if you could shred and play brutal metal on a Hello Kitty strat, you'd have that whole "ironically cool" thing going on and would get respect.



Yeah, I've been planning to get one and put a D-Sonic in it to use at my band's shows for probably over a year! I still think I will as soon as I have $100 laying around that I don't need to spend on something else first.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 28, 2007)

I just want to know when it's coming out, you know...>__>


There's also this one Squier® Guitars by Fender®: The Official Website

and this mini strat with a speaker Squier® Guitars by Fender®: The Official Website


I found this pic on her site:


----------



## playstopause (Jul 28, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> There's also this one Squier® Guitars by Fender®: The Official Website







> Whibley, as all the cool punk-pop kids know, is the leader of Juno-winning Canadian punk-pop trio Sum 41.



So husband and wife have their signature Squier!


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 28, 2007)

^ It's "uber-cool"


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 28, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Yeah, I've been planning to get one and put a D-Sonic in it to use at my band's shows for probably over a year! I still think I will as soon as I have $100 laying around that I don't need to spend on something else first.



YOU GOTTA GET THE PINK ONE!!!!! Also, post video once you have it!!!!


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 28, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> YOU GOTTA GET THE PINK ONE!!!!! Also, post video once you have it!!!!



It's pointless if it's not the pink one! I plan to at least get some pictures. It'll end up being like these, but with the HK Strat. It'll be the greatest thing ever, assuming my band doesn't kill me for trying to play it live . Hmm, I wonder if I can get some pink bobbin toppers.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 29, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Hmm, I wonder if I can get some pink bobbin toppers.



Yes you can 





http://www.universaljems.com/cart/bobbin.htm


----------



## Ryan (Jul 29, 2007)

ahem..


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 29, 2007)

she looks terrible in that pic dude


----------



## Ryan (Jul 29, 2007)

My taste > your taste  lol
;D


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 29, 2007)

dude she looks like some creepy dude with a stretched out face in yours


----------



## Ryan (Jul 29, 2007)

settle for hawt in both pics?


----------



## playstopause (Jul 29, 2007)

^

Mmm... little shorts...

Workout-Avril ftw!


----------



## Universalis (Jul 29, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Does everyone famous qualify for a signature guitar now?



yeah, i've heard about a Paris Hilton signature, and also a Michael Vick Custom in dog fur finish.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 29, 2007)

That first hooters pic is kinda skanky though


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Makelele (Jul 29, 2007)

Avril actually plays guitar and the piano (there are a few vids of her playing on Youtube), so while it may be a bit stupid that she gets a sig model, it still isn't like if someone gave Britney Spears a sig.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 29, 2007)

Plays well enough...  Might not be _our_ kind of music or whatever. I dont see why she cant have her own Suier Tele. Haters. lol


----------



## Ryan (Jul 29, 2007)

One for uncle Jeff:


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 29, 2007)

She'd actually be really pretty if...

a) She wore slightly less teenage clothes, and...
b) They stopped trying to polish her up so much for the camera.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 29, 2007)

Ryan said:


> One for uncle Jeff:


  I see where that star came from now lol


----------



## the.godfather (Jul 29, 2007)

I never used to mind her back when she was doing her punky/rocky thing funnily enough. But now she's gone all poppy. Which is a shame as there wasn't really any female doing the whole punky/rocky thing as good as she was at the time. She can't have been doing too bad if she sold 26 million records.

She is pretty hot though, I wouldn't say no.


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 29, 2007)

the.godfather said:


> I never used to mind her back when she was doing her punky/rocky thing funnily enough. But now she's gone all poppy. Which is a shame as there wasn't really any female doing the whole punky/rocky thing as good as she was at the time. She can't have been doing too bad if she sold 26 million records.
> 
> She is pretty hot though, I wouldn't say no.



Yeah, her first album was great, as far as pop/punk/rock albums go (heavy on the pop, but still with rock elements in every song), her second album was a little darker and great (thanks to Raine Maida and Chantal Kreviazuk), her new album, however, is terrible.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 30, 2007)

lol she's makin more money than us... with a cooler job to boot.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 30, 2007)

Yep...and she spends it with Dereck... Yuk.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 30, 2007)

at least Chuck is a good cd, I was listening to it last night


----------



## Haunted Cereal (Jul 30, 2007)

pink hello kitty strat + kahler + dimarzio evolution w/pink bobbinzez = 




distressed_romeo said:


> She'd actually be really pretty if...
> a) She wore slightly less teenage clothes, and...QUOTE]
> 
> do you mean less teenage clothes as in less clothes that look teenagerish, supplementing them with more mature clothing or just less clothing covering her naughty bits?


----------



## Korbain (Jul 30, 2007)

i don't care about her guitar lol. But god damn she;'s hot!


----------

